

Tubemote: Turn a browser into a YouTube remote - startup_spouse
http://news.cnet.com/8301-27076_3-20014286-248.html?tag=cnetRiver

======
tommynazareth
I've been thinking about how to make a similar service for watching TV at
home. It'd be great if they offered more than just YouTube, but YouTube is the
obvious place to start.

My plan was to make a web interface to some Selenium scripts and then run the
web app on my home network and connect to it from my phone. After seeing this,
my way of doing it may have been way too complicated. I could just have an app
that generates a redirect to the page I want to visit, whether it is YouTube,
or Last.fm, etc.

~~~
startup_spouse
Indeed, YouTube is just a start... we're working on other stuff ;)

------
woodall
This is pretty neat. I've been playing with "Leanback" as a means to show
segmented videos one after another- I am addicted to SC2 screen cast _sigh_.
Another method I have found, but do not like very much, is javascript. The
YouTube player API gives back status codes when a video is Playing, Paused,
Ended. After the Ended status is given I use js to place the new video in a
div.

~~~
startup_spouse
Thanks, we think it's pretty neat too :) Hope we're not enabling your
addiction though! Ok, maybe just a little bit ;)

